# Eco-complete or Fluorite?



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I know that this has been asked various places, 
various times, but I am going to ask it again.

Which is better? *Eco-complete or Fluorite*?

price, ease of setup, ease of planting, problems with leaching material/ferts, etc?
is one better for low light than the other?

Your thoughts and ideas are valued. Thanks


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I have Eco, in black, and I like it. The plants do awesome (Low light, no co2) it looks nice, and you don't have to rinse it before putting it in the tank (It's packaged in water)

Never had Fluorite, but I've heard good things. You prob can't go wrong with either.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I have both, I like the eco compete. The florite grows plants nicely, however if you disturb it, it clouds the tank pretty bad. That's the only thing I don't like about florite.

Ross


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

when I do water changes, I like to siphon off the detritus that builds up.
I have had fluorite, and have found that it clouds a bit when you move it a bit. When siphoning like this, would you think that you are removing important materials/nutrients for the plants?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been told you don't really need to siphon off the crap on the bottom. but, I don't think you're taking anything out unless you take up alot of the sandy stuff


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I was told NOT to vacuum florite, eco complete and other such substrates, because doing so defeats the purpose of having that kind of substrate. I was told to wave the gravel vacuum over the top of the substrate to remove the debris and such. I have never vacuumed the sections of my tank that have florite and recently stopped vacuuming the gravel as well. So far so good. The tank with eco complete hasn't been running for very long, so there isn't much to say about that.

Ross


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

I've used Flourite and Flourite Sand and they work great.

If you properly rinse Flourite, you will not have clouding issues when distrub ... however flourite sand is a whole other story.

Both are pretty much equal from what I've read, and I think this can be debated on person preference just like Eheim versus Rena canister filters.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think in terms of growth capacity, they are pretty much equal.

Although, aethetically, I like the eco complete more as the particles are rounder, and uneven sized in a bag, where as you need a bag of BOTH flourite and flourite sand to get the same mixture of particle size with the flourite. Also, flourite looks much more like sharp gravel, where as eco complete looks more natural, IMO. 

If you can't tell, I'm a fan of the Eco complete (but I do have both in my various tanks).


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Id say eco complete hands down I just used some flourite Id never use it again. I found it a pain. It says not to rinse it . Even now after a few weeks when you plant it kicks up stuff that sticks to the plants. Id spent the extra on eco.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I tried both of them too, and I was definitely more impressed by the ECO complete. It's the best plant substrate I've ever used.
Flourite is not that bad either, and it's much cheaper.
If you have the $$$ go for ECO.
If the $$$ is an issue, go for Flourite, its still a pretty good substrate.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

With flourite, I'm using a 50/50 mix of black flourite and black flourite sand in my 90g Planted, a total of 8 bags in all.

I have a 30g planted with 100% pure silica sand as an experiment.

Next tank I will experimnt with Eco-Complete.

Personally I think things such as CO2 level, light type & amount, and ferts have more effect on a planted tank than the substrate.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I've only used Eco and the choice was more out of aesthetic taste rather than believing one to be better than the other.

The way I see it, if any gravel was going to contribute significant amounts of nutrients to your plants, it would be constantly breaking down and would eventually deplete - I'm not sure Eco or Fluorite actually break down so what do they really contribute?

They are a medium to hold plants down - and eventually collect/absorb and hopefully store nutrients for plants to draw from. But if there are already plant roots in the gravel, I suspect they'll take up the nutrient faster than it collects in the gravel.

In terms of price, a bag of Fluorite is cheaper but it's 5lb less of medium - I've never really compared the two bags side by side so I am not certain the respective volumes. However, if they are the same *volume *of substrate, say 1 cu ft per bag, then Eco would have to be heavier and heavier gravel is a plus when trying to keep plants down.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have used eco-complete, flourite black (in regular & sand size)

appearance wise, I think the flourite black looks a lot better. More uniform size/color, and looks sharper.

However, in terms of planting I have to say eco-complete is definitely better..

The different sizes and rounded shape make it easier for the plant to root itself
I ran into some nutrient deficiency with the flourite black.. if you look in their website, flourite black contains very little iron that a lot of plants need to thrive.
Also, the consistency of flourite black seem extremely inert...I really doubt if it actually releases nutrients like the traditional flourite (that cloud up your tank like crazy)


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I have two bags worth of the reddish brown/black flourite if anyone is interested, I will part with it for $40.. Its slightly used but still very much nutrient enriched..


----------

